# Keyboard lock-up



## redcode (Mar 5, 2011)

Hello there.

I've a problem installing FreeBSD 5.1 on my 17" 1.9 GHz iMac G5 (with iSight). I downloaded the current 8.2 image and dd'd it on a flash drive, due to my CD drive being broken.

Booting off the flash drive using [cmd=]boot ud:,\boot\loader ud:0[/cmd] works just fine, and everything loads. Later on, however, the kernel complains about not being able to mount usbus2, and the keyboard isn't working on the country selection screen (or the installer froze, it's hard to guess).

Using [cmd=]set hint.pcib.1.skipslot=26[/cmd] is supposed to solve this, but it doesn't.

I tried using it in Open Firmware, but set isn't a known word, so I used setenv instead. I then loaded the bootloader, interrupted the automatic kernel countdown, and used set there, too.

A solution, anyone?
Thanks in advance.


----------



## redcode (Mar 5, 2011)

I have a problem installing FreeBSD 8.2, of course, not 5.1.
Also, I can't find the edit button?


----------



## DutchDaemon (Mar 6, 2011)

Read your sgnup email about the forum rules: http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=11799 - we send it for a reason.


----------

